# Episode descriptions run too long



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

More and more program descriptions for prime-time shows don't fit in the box - not in the top-of-screen banner or in the program guide. The only way to read the whole thing is to go to "program details." What gets cut off (besides the end of the description) is whether the episode is a repeat. 

I know these program listings come from Tribune Media. It appears somebody over there is getting sloppy and letting the descriptions exceed their set length. Tivo is a major customer of these listings and they should demand Tribune keep listings short enough for the box or allow the banner to increase in size to show the whole description.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

The descriptions should come before the list of actors.

You may press the 'info' button in the program guide to see the entire description under program details.


----------

